# Freemasons



## B.Chron (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone here have any theories on what exactly is going on with freemasons? anyone here a member of a secret society? and do you really think that they control everything that goes on?


----------



## Istayz High (Dec 23, 2007)

If anyone were a freemason they wouldn't tell you or talk about it.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohhh Ohh... I im in a secret society... =]

What secrets would you like me to divulge here publicly on the internet... =P

LOL... !!

What a silly question... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

i'd tell ya', but then i'd have to kill ya'.


----------



## hmh2810 (Dec 23, 2007)

Istayz High said:


> If anyone were a freemason they wouldn't tell you or talk about it.


 
MY GRANDFATHER WAS A FREE MASON. ITS BASICALLY JUST A FRAT


----------



## turkster (Dec 23, 2007)

Pres. Bush, is in the skull & bones...its like the illuminoty


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Dec 23, 2007)

B.Chron said:


> anyone here have any theories on what exactly is going on with freemasons? anyone here a member of a secret society? and do you really think that they control everything that goes on?


Actually, you're on to us. This is a secret society. We're all a bunch of Freemasons, KofC, Elks, skull and bones, you name it. Right here, bro! Course, we're all the pothead ones. Sometimes we trade secret handshakes and stuff with each other. And YOU want to know about controlling stuff? Everything we do is about controlling stuff. 

Sometimes we send messages to each other. We write on rolling papers. After we read the important stuff, we rollitup, and burn it!

Now you know everything.

Gee, I'm glad he didn't ask about the wife-swpping parties. That stuff is so embarassing to explain.


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 23, 2007)

its a grown mans frat..............I once knew someone who was a fremason.for a while............he had to do a bunch of stupid shit to get in.......just like college frat......................they might form friendships and relationships with other members.......but i don;t think there is conspircy that they control the world or anything.................just a grown mans social club


----------



## B.Chron (Dec 23, 2007)

well i know nobody would tell me if they were. that kinda came out wrong cuz i was cooked when i wrote this, but i have heard some wierd shit that they are behind everything the US governement does.


----------



## Taipan (Dec 27, 2007)

its the Illuminati man, were all just feeding the corprate machine, dont be a sell out, just buy from local merchants


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 27, 2007)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Actually, you're on to us. This is a secret society. We're all a bunch of Freemasons, KofC, Elks, skull and bones, you name it. Right here, bro! Course, we're all the pothead ones.


We're all Kentucky Fried [email protected]#??


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

woooot, KENTUCKY..............


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 17, 2008)

dont worry about the masons its the illuminati that is controlling the public and turning everybody into zombies that just go through the motions and never live


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

I think its more of a dumb club that only has business men as members and it allows them to monopolize the market in their local area without being arrested.


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I think its more of a dumb club that only has business men as members and it allows them to monopolize the market in their local area without being arrested.


only its not just local they are everywhere...


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

They are everywhere yes but they only control their own catchment areas businesses


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> They are everywhere yes but they only control their own catchment areas businesses


so you think its just a coincidence that they own everything everywhere!? and that all of our presidents have been masons?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a relative that works in a reirenment home that is only for masons, its called the masonic homes 
its like a fucking mansion dude!!! it dosnt smell bad! it looks like a hotel, eache person has their own room if they like, and you get to stay for realy fucking cheap, and so does your wife. they have a few weird and or cool people there, like the guy who designed the stop sign


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> so you think its just a coincidence that they own everything everywhere!? and that all of our presidents have been masons?


Nope i think its all sewn up and passed from father to son and that our freedom is all an illusion and that if you don't work for them to make them richer and pay your taxes they will beat the shit out of you and throw you in jail and take the little you do own for themselves if you give them half a chance.
Nothing is different from Robin Le Hood
We just have a great illusion to keep us quiet these days.
I took the red pill a long time ago


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

EXACTLY.. i beleive they control the media too and if you can control a nations media you can control the country... like think about it if you put something on the news all over america everyone would beleive it just becuase fox news says so.. mind control basically... just like reefer madness but on a completly different level


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

what do you mean you took the red pill moon?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> EXACTLY.. i beleive they control the media too and if you can control a nations media you can control the country... like think about it if you put something on the news all over america everyone would beleive it just becuase fox news says so.. mind control basically... just like reefer madness but on a completly different level


People are happy to live this way for the most part,they are not ready or able to see the truth.
When they do all hell will probably break lose which is a great argument for keeping on doing it in the first place
The red pill thing was just a joke meaning that i can see through the facade that they create and have been able to for a long time.


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> People are happy to live this way for the most part,they are not ready or able to see the truth.
> When they do all hell will probably break lose which is a great argument for keeping on doing it in the first place
> The red pill thing was just a joke meaning that i can see through the facade that they create and have been able to for a long time.


indeed, people are trained to think a certain way and are hesitant if not against change... i tried tellin my mom about all this a few years back and she didn't want to be enlightened it was just too much for her to handle


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

Its all a load of crap really and always has been.
Its all about rich people tricking poor people.
Always has been.


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you ever seen the movie Children of Men?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Children of Men?


Nope.
But the *element* of truth resides in every story and film ever made or told as does the *element* of lies.
You just have to know the difference between them


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Nope.
> But the *element* of truth resides in every story and film ever made or told as does the *element* of lies.
> You just have to know the difference between them


i think you would find it very interesting.. setting is 2027 and females have been infertile for 18 years and only place still up and running is britain... i REALLY enjoyed it


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> i think you would find it very interesting.. setting is 2027 and females have been infertile for 18 years and only place still up and running is britain... i REALLY enjoyed it


Ill be sure to get smoked up and watch it sometime soon.
DUNE is a great film to watch and if you look closely the spice looks a hell of a lot like pure hash to me


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> so you think its just a coincidence that they own everything everywhere!? and that all of our presidents have been masons?


Not all the presidents have been Freemasons. The first several were Masons. As was King George and most of the opposing military men. The Revelotionary War was Mason against Mason. But that is not so much anymore. I do not think the Bush family are Masons. Clinton is NOT a Mason. I am pretty sure Mr. Reagan and Mr. Carter were not Masons either.

Masons are often wealthy because they give each other business. Masons buy from other Masons. This is much like the Mormans, who are frequently quite wealthy. They purchase from their own.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> so you think its just a coincidence that they own everything everywhere!? and that all of our presidents have been masons?


Not all the presidents have been Freemasons. The first several were Masons. As was King George and most of the opposing military men. The Revolutionary War was Mason against Mason. But that is not so much anymore. I do not think the Bush family are Masons. Clinton is NOT a Mason. I am pretty sure Mr. Reagan and Mr. Carter were not Masons either.

Masons are often wealthy because they give each other business. Masons buy from other Masons. This is much like the Mormons, who are frequently quite wealthy. They purchase from their own.


----------



## joepro (Jan 19, 2008)

Istayz High said:


> If anyone were a freemason they wouldn't tell you or talk about it.


lol, no dude it's ok nothing secret about it.
my father and older brothers all belong to the AF&AM #437
it's a dinner club per se, but I remember my grandfather telling me a story about a secret society he belonged too.He always had these wild tails....and a drink in hand


Illuminati- to know one is to be one


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Not all the presidents have been Freemasons. The first several were Masons. As was King George and most of the opposing military men. The Revelotionary War was Mason against Mason. But that is not so much anymore. I do not think the Bush family are Masons. Clinton is NOT a Mason. I am pretty sure Mr. Reagan and Mr. Carter were not Masons either.
> 
> Masons are often wealthy because they give each other business. Masons buy from other Masons. This is much like the Mormans, who are frequently quite wealthy. They purchase from their own.


No the bush family belong to a higher order than the masons.
I know its hard to accept but there are many orders in many countries.
They do not have your best interests at heart even if they say they do


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No the bush family belong to a higher order than the masons.
> I know its hard to accept but there are many orders in many countries.
> They do not have your best interests at heart even if they say they do


Secret societies all have the same general goal. Help yourself and help others in the society, to achieve more.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Secret societies all have the same general goal. Help yourself and help others in the society, to achieve more.


Man your outlook is hilarious and totally naive to me anyway.
I mean this in as kind a way as it is possible to say it in a nice tone in a text message

Skull and Bones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Man your outlook is hilarious and totally naive to me anyway.
> I mean this in as kind a way as it is possible to say it in a nice tone in a text message
> 
> Skull and Bones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You are totally naive in a way. I have never been in any secret society, but have known many people who were. Some societies are laid back and social, like the Elks. Some societies are pretty ruthless, like Skull and Bones. But, all societies are the same, help yourself and other society members.

So now, what is your point?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

My point now is that you added "the" to your original post to make it" help others in the society" instead of" help others in society".
Very good.
But not so good.
Bye


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 19, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Not all the presidents have been Freemasons. The first several were Masons. As was King George and most of the opposing military men. The Revelotionary War was Mason against Mason. But that is not so much anymore. I do not think the Bush family are Masons. Clinton is NOT a Mason. I am pretty sure Mr. Reagan and Mr. Carter were not Masons either.
> 
> Masons are often wealthy because they give each other business. Masons buy from other Masons. This is much like the Mormans, who are frequently quite wealthy. They purchase from their own.


if not masons then skull and cross bones.. and war is just a front to keep what they really doing a secret


----------



## bluntastic (Jan 19, 2008)

joepro said:


> lol, no dude it's ok nothing secret about it.
> my father and older brothers all belong to the AF&AM #437
> it's a dinner club per se, but I remember my grandfather telling me a story about a secret society he belonged too.He always had these wild tails....and a drink in hand
> 
> ...


father and brothers all masons but not you?? sounds fishy
im out


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

natmoon said:


> My point now is that you added "the" to your original post to make it" help others in the society" instead of" help others in society".
> Very good.
> But not so good.
> Bye


No sir, I did not change a post. I edited it a couple times in a five minute period. You may have caught me in between there for a moment. Sorry for the confusion I created.

Anyway, people do not understand secret societies. Someone had said all presidents were Masons. Clearly, not ALL presidents have been Masons. Also, all societies have a similar goal; to help their own. Some societies are pretty good. Some are sinister. 

I personally find their historical relevance very interesting. I once spoke for a couple hours to a Mason who kept George Washington artifacts at the lodge in Alexandria, VA. If you are interested in American History, the interplay between the British Masons and the American Masons is really something to look at. It is really the story behind the story of the Revolutionary War.
</IMG>


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Jan 19, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> if not masons then skull and cross bones.. and war is just a front to keep what they really doing a secret


Skull and Bones? Shit yes! And for your information, that POS, two-faced, lieing-muther-fucker, John F'n Keary is ALSO a Skull 'n Bones. And he would have done the same damn thing Bush has done. To these low-lifes war and the threat of war, is a way of life.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 19, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Skull and Bones? Shit yes! And for your information, that POS, two-faced, lieing-muther-fucker, John F'n Keary is ALSO a Skull 'n Bones. And he would have done the same damn thing Bush has done. To these low-lifes war and the threat of war, is a way of life.


This is my point they are all one thing,with different ideas on how to do the one thing.
Maybe there are some good society's,this is entirely possible and probable as well.

All people have to really work out is what the one thing is.
None of these people give a toss about any of us,they are full of hate, jealousy,greed,selfishness the works of crapness.

As soon as people can see through their glamor all hell will break loose.
This is one of the reasons pot is kept illegal.
They know full well it removes their glamor.

P.S. yeah man the addition or removal of the word "the" from that section of your post made a hell of a lot of difference in meaning with that particular sentence.
No worries


----------



## joepro (Jan 19, 2008)

bluntastic said:


> father and brothers all masons but not you?? sounds fishy
> im out


the oath is an acted out play, you would laugh.
lol Ive already said to much.


----------



## el1 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol your all paranoid , go join the freemasons and find out for sure instead of discussing wild conspiracies.Ive been a freemason for quite some time. The only way you'll know the truth is to ask and take the journey yourselves.
Peace.


----------



## Biggy (Apr 6, 2008)

My grandfather is a mason, but i think my father needs to be one for me to join. so i guess i cant join and tell you all their dirty secrets


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

el1 said:


> lol your all paranoid , go join the freemasons and find out for sure instead of discussing wild conspiracies.Ive been a freemason for quite some time. The only way you'll know the truth is to ask and take the journey yourselves.
> Peace.



I dont know if I should take you seriously or not, you cant just join willy nilly... they dont want dumb people. I was watching a show the otherday that claimed almost every great person in history, writers, phylosphers, politicians, the guy who started wendys  
I would join if I could... but their rituals seems pretty sick.


----------



## scabiesbaby (Apr 6, 2008)

they are havin sex with aliens and trying to keep the canadian dollars value ahead of the us dollar.not to mention how they are protectin the holy grail filled with the blood of jesus because that would prove he was an alien hybrid.ohh yeah they all have dodo birds as petts and the slap california condors egg yolk on their faces before they worship satan by having gratuitis sex with.monkeys tryin to make the aids virus stronger......i bet those assholes got good weed


----------



## el1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Biggy said:


> My grandfather is a mason, but i think my father needs to be one for me to join. so i guess i cant join and tell you all their dirty secrets


 
If you want to join , look up your local lodge and email them saying your interested. Theyll come visit you. Your father does,nt need to be one , but you do have to ask to join as it's against our tradition to ask people to join.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

is marijuana looked down upon by most freemasons? If not I would totaly join, but they might not like the scent of my house


----------



## el1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I dunno , i don't tell my best friends i grow let alone people i meet with once a month.So .......

Don't tell them!! It's your choice.


----------



## el1 (Apr 6, 2008)

scabiesbaby said:


> they are havin sex with aliens and trying to keep the canadian dollars value ahead of the us dollar.not to mention how they are protectin the holy grail filled with the blood of jesus because that would prove he was an alien hybrid.ohh yeah they all have dodo birds as petts and the slap california condors egg yolk on their faces before they worship satan by having gratuitis sex with.monkeys tryin to make the aids virus stronger......i bet those assholes got good weed


 
Not really an effort in trying to make the canadian dollar better than the US is it?

USD is going down fast. Because you are warmongers.


----------



## scabiesbaby (Apr 7, 2008)

el1 said:


> Not really an effort in trying to make the canadian dollar better than the US is it?
> 
> USD is going down fast. Because you are warmongers.


they are war mongers i declare only one war SPIDER MITES you little bitches are goin down..... and by the way most people in the us do not beleive in our govenment the elections were rigged bush stole the presidency . and if we as a people are to be accused of something let it be complacency not being war mongers even though i feel both are almost equally as bad.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 7, 2008)

Why are their symbols on the back of the dollar bill.


----------



## el1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Because your founding fathers were freemasons.
george washington and that lot.The boston teaparty was hatched during a masonic meeting.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 7, 2008)

el1 said:


> Because your founding fathers were freemasons.
> george washington and that lot.The boston teaparty was hatched during a masonic meeting.


Smart man, thats it.

Draw 2 overlapping isosceles triangles around the pyramid, spell MASON,


If you think we are KOOKS, look at this link, then DO THE MATH.

Freemasonry and the U.S. One Dollar Bill, Great Seal and Flag

I say give'm a shot, the powers that be have it all fucked up.

O.K., I'm going to go put on my tin-foil hat  and smoke a .


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know el1, isnt that the all seeing eye? dont the masons want a new world order? and a one world government?
my aunt has been working in a masonic home for the last 15 years, only masons are alowed in, unles your a nurse or doctor, and she tells me some freeky shit that they do. 
whats with this secret encrypted book they all write in???

whats with the Latin saying under the pyramid? novus ordo seclorum, meaning new order of the ages? and commonly misbelieved to mean new secular order or new world order. anyway you translate it, it sounds quite fishy
and with the other latin statment above it, Annuit Coeptis, meaning He aproves our undertaking, he of course being God, sounds like some scary shit man!!!

and out of curiosty, can you leave the masons once you are one?
and are you a full fledged mason? have you recieved all three of your degrees?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 7, 2008)

Is ONE WORLD ORDER a bad thing ?


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

its not necsarily a good thing, but its going to happen wheather we like it or not, the europian union was the first step at uniting a large part of the world, and the north American union is soon to follow, than the African Union and Asian union, than it wont be long until we form one big mega union run by the 12 asshole families that already run the world. 
if you have a ton of time on your hands whatch these, if not go on youtube and search North American Union...
Zeitgeist - The Movie
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com

The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

Bush signed a document disolving the boarders and turning mexico canada and the US into one country, but according to Bush thats silly talk, for one mexico america and canada all make jelly beans, and they all make them differently, and we wouldnt be able to force canada or mexico to make jellybeans like us... sure Mr bush, a new world order is imposible because of the manufacturing of jellybeans 

Not saying the masons have much if anything to do with this today, but they certainly had a hand in the ideas behind it all.


----------



## kevin (Apr 7, 2008)

my dad and pop were freemasons, i never seen or heard of any stupid stuff. i was asked to join but i had way to many things going on when i was asked. 2b1ask1


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

according to the freemasons homepage it says its completly against rules to try and make someone join, and to come right out and ask them is worthy of banishment.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 7, 2008)

There are so many documentaries on this topic, I have seen several them myself. I will get some links together for you all. There is some scary stuff that goes on there. And not all of them know about it all either. Both of my brothers are masons, and one is a shriner. They don't talk about it all which is wierd cause we are all so close and talk about everything. I call it the boys club, but there is much much more to than that. Scary if you ask me. 
Here is one link, lol
Secrets of the Freemasons Documentary | Conspiracy Reality TV - Documentaries & Videos


----------



## tckfui (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the link chiceh, I'll watch that later, I figured that alot of them masons must be kept in the dark about alot of the goingsons. 
that is pretty werid about your brothers though, do you get to retire to the masonic nursing home for being a relative? those places are sweet. I would live in one of those nursing homes for sure


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 8, 2008)

The roots run deep. 

Any Brit's have any insight?


----------



## el1 (Apr 9, 2008)

those homes are paid for by masons, so it stands that of course they would live their lol.
Non-masons can live their as well if approved.

There are alot of lies on the internet about masons.But there is also truth amongst it , its up to you to decide which is which.


----------



## Sandman1 (Jun 20, 2008)

SSSSSOOOOOOOO many fools and no ammo to spare on recretional weeding of the genepool. as a mason and shriner AND a templar, the activities of fereemasonry are as secret as the local public record. the shriners hospitals help children in all 50 states and around the world , FREE! as well as many,many,mant other charities. ask a local mason to explain the fraternity to you and then ask another. You will need to at least become an entered apprentice to start to fully understand the organisation.


----------



## Growmeister (Feb 24, 2010)

Look, let me hope to shed some 'light' on this for you guys, no pun intended. The masons are not a secret society they are a society with secrets, they are the oldest fraternal organization on the planet and try to make good men better. They help their own as well as numerous charities, the Shriners for instance set up children's hospitals all over the USA, completely free of charge for all people who need their help. By the way, the 'shriners' are an appendant body of masonry, all shriners are masons but not all masons are shriners.

The fraternity uses symbols to teach men good morals, using the symbols of operative stonemasons of the middle ages. For example the square and compass seen in the masonic symbol, with the G in the middle, were tools used by stone masons to create the wonderful cathedrals and buildings that still exist today. The knowledge to build these things was lost after the fall of Rome and kept alive through stonemason guilds, eventually they allowed intellectuals to join and it became more symbolic. One appendant body, the 'York Rite' has Knights Templar as its highest order....it is said by the members that Knights Templar found safety within the masonic guilds in Europe during the time of their persecution, and brought many of their secrets into the society. 

Any man is welcome to join so long as he is of good moral character...and believes in a supreme being of his choosing (Jew, Christian, Muslim, Deist THEY DO NOT CARE SO LONG AS YOU BELIEVE.) MASONS ARE NOT SECRET. There is a lodge in your city, it says what it is on the sign, they probably have a website and the sign says their meeting times right on it. You may show up and enjoy dinner, its completely free and you will meet many nice people. I know, because I've been going for 4 months and I am set to be initiated into the fraternity TONIGHT, as an Entered Apprentice. 

Historically, masons are banned from recruiting, a MAN must come to the doors of masonry OF HIS OWN FREE WILL. THAT MEANS, the reason you have never been invited is because you did not approach them. I assure you, look up your local lodge, their meeting times, and just show up knocking on the doors at that time, you will be doing as millions of men have done for centuries as you knock on those doors. Masonry is not the evil horrible thing that people claim it to be, if you do not believe me yourself GO TO THE LODGE. They are some of the warmest and kindest people you will ever meet....oh and if you want to join you MUST ask THEM for a petition. Simply ask any member if you may have a petition, they will tell you the rest.

It is a journey, not an event.

I hope I cleared some things up gentlemen.

EDIT:

Oh, and PS, if you would like a somewhat better understanding of Masonry's history in the US, Dan Brown's book the Lost Symbol is a great read. Before you apes get on my case and LOL for me reading it, I was told to read it by one of the past masters of my lodge, you have to understand that a lot of themes are made up, but the information itself presented about Masonry is somewhat true. The House of the Temple is the head of the Scottish Rite in America and is modeled exactly after the Tomb of Mausolus, one of the 7 wonders of the ancient world. I was a history major and classics minor, the blend of American history and neoclassicism got me first interested in the Fraternity and I am still amazed as I do more research and see the tie between the two.

Some states are even changing their bylaws....the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania is now doing OPEN RECRUITING. Masonry is changing,

http://www.pagrandlodge.org/gmaster/renaissance.html


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 24, 2010)

he has spoken


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 26, 2010)

swishatwista said:


> he has spoken


 
Yes he has, and he is the only one here that seems to know what he is talking about. I was going to ask to be a member, but when I found out they dont really eat babies and dance naked with satan, the idea just didnt seem as fun as it did before.


----------



## lordofweed (Feb 27, 2010)

watch this series and everything well be as clear as the sun in a hot summer day.

here is the link its a torrent : http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/4542859/The_Arrivals_(Noreagaaa_Series_avi).4542859.TPB.torrent


----------



## lordofweed (Feb 27, 2010)

u get it now


----------



## lordofweed (Feb 27, 2010)

every man got the right to know the real truth so let me Put an end to the dividing lies, and let the truth be known! Watch this series and everything will be clear as the sun in a very hot summer day. 
here is the link: http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/4542859/The_Arrivals_(Noreagaaa_Series_avi).4542859.TPB.torrent 

It's a torrent so to download the series you need to install a torrent agent like utorrent or bittorrent .......etc.

peace


----------



## Growmeister (Feb 28, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> every man got the right to know the real truth so let me Put an end to the dividing lies, and let the truth be known! Watch this series and everything will be clear as the sun in a very hot summer day.
> here is the link: http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/4542859/The_Arrivals_(Noreagaaa_Series_avi).4542859.TPB.torrent
> 
> It's a torrent so to download the series you need to install a torrent agent like utorrent or bittorrent .......etc.
> ...


Look man, the second you start posting that you believe in royal Masonic bloodlines and antichrist lineage and NWO stuff, you're insane. Another requirement to be a mason is that you do not believe in the overthrow of the US govt by infiltration, violence, or force. Masons are extremely patriotic, regardless of what nation they reside in, they would never tolerate their nation's sovereignty being trampled on. HOWEVER, Truman did found the UN and Truman was a 32nd degree Scottish Rite mason...that is true. You have to understand, the Masons have people left of Mao and right of Genghis Khan, what a man does in politics is not reflective of his Masonic ties, all Master Masons are equal in the lodge, 3rd degree = same as 32nd or 33rd. Those who lambast, are those who do not know. 

By the way, for any Masons that may be lurking, 1st degree EA reporting in


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 15, 2010)

Don&#8217;t get me wrong , am just looking at the big picture that&#8217;s all
But again if ur a mason then u will never tell the truth about what actually going on behind the closed door, either that or you being deceived ur self.

I mean did u ever wonder why the masons or other secret societies r carrying the same plan 4 1000&#8217;s of years that none of them will see its completion in his life time.

Its once you get them little pieces together then it became easy to see the big picture .


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2010)

i was once a boyscout.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 16, 2010)

Me too, but I was kicked out for eating a girlscout named Cookie.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

Growmeister said:


> MASONS ARE NOT SECRET. There is a lodge in your city, it says what it is on the sign, they probably have a website and the sign says their meeting times right on it. You may show up and enjoy dinner, its completely free and you will meet many nice people. I know, because I've been going for 4 months and I am set to be initiated into the fraternity TONIGHT, as an Entered Apprentice.


 not that anyone cares but in honolulu, HI there is a lodge. I've been walking past it everyday for the past few months on my way to work. doors are still open.


----------



## logzz (Mar 16, 2010)

There is lodges everywhere there's even a masonic graveyard behind my house.


----------



## don2009 (Mar 16, 2010)

natmoon said:


> I think its more of a dumb club that only has business men as members and it allows them to monopolize the market in their local area without being arrested.


I want to make a club like that. We all have business, (small) Then we all chip in for huge supermarket(s) like wal mart then monoplize citys and states. What y'all think?


----------



## bobsgreen (Mar 16, 2010)

don2009 said:


> I want to make a club like that. We all have business, (small) Then we all chip in for huge supermarket(s) like wal mart then monoplize citys and states. What y'all think?


I'm in what to call it though? New pot smokers order?


----------



## don2009 (Mar 16, 2010)

bobsgreen said:


> I'm in what to call it though? New pot smokers order?


Yeah, yeah that sounds good. lol I always talk to my girl tho about opening a club up with all business men just talking bout getting $$$$$ and of course all that moral BS to uplift each other, but Im still trying to get ideas on how to start. Like we all have to pay a monthly fee and that fee goes to opening stores etc. I'll figure something out any ideas will be cool too.


----------



## Handson (Mar 17, 2010)

B.Chron said:


> anyone here have any theories on what exactly is going on with freemasons? anyone here a member of a secret society? and do you really think that they control everything that goes on?


I'm a firm believer in all this shit like, they have a hold on everything, from oil to pop music, and banks to the tabloids.

They hide ancient knowledge from us, hence their illuminati, 'the enlightened ones' status and their symboolism is blatantly obvious. Hidden in plain sight.

I hope none of you are offended by this remark, but the 9/11 was an inside job. Skull and Bones, Bildeberg Group, The UN, whatever you want to call them, their hell bent on mass extermination and world domination.


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 17, 2010)

^^^^ Finally someone who knows what he is talking about


----------



## Handson (Mar 17, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> ^^^^ Finally someone who knows what he is talking about


My brain is in it's element researching conspiracies and theories. It's so interesting and you know what, I've only just scratched the surface. I'd have never looked into it if it wasn't for weed. Even the big hemp conspiracies, which practically wiped out an ancient industry overnight, and the modern "war on drugs". I find it interesting that when America were focusing on Columbia, cocaine was cheap, and now with the focus being on Afghanistan, heroin prices have fallen. 

If you're an American, I would advise reaseraching the Amero and the Trans America Super Highway.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

then why all the tricks? if they were "the all powerful" who want to take over, why stage fake wars and terrorists attacks? if they are so powerful they should simply be able to "take over". with all that power.

and then what?


----------



## Wordz (Mar 17, 2010)

I tried to join the shriners. They never called me back. I need to know the handshake lol


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 17, 2010)

you need to own a harley as well 

to me, what is so funny, about all the replies in this thread talking about secret knowledge, a ' master plan' or movement that has been in affect for 1000's of years...

have any of you, seriously, ever tried to keep a secret within a large group of people?



fools. keep on believing....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

if they already rule the world, why would they need to take over?


----------



## Handson (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> then why all the tricks? if they were "the all powerful" who want to take over, why stage fake wars and terrorists attacks? if they are so powerful they should simply be able to "take over". with all that power.
> 
> and then what?



War makes them money, they make the weapons, they use the weapons. Whenever there is a terrorist attack or near miss, a new wave of war, weapons or technology is implemented. Full body scanners being the latest example of invading your privacy. It's hard to fathom with all these little bits of information but if you look into it, you may start seeing a connection.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if they already rule the world, why would they need to take over?


 Don't believe it then. When they are driving down your streets in their go carts and fez hats you'll see fdd ............ you'll see


----------



## Handson (Mar 17, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> you need to own a harley as well
> 
> to me, what is so funny, about all the replies in this thread talking about secret knowledge, a ' master plan' or movement that has been in affect for 1000's of years...
> 
> ...


Search Michael Tsarion, the American Government labels him a threat for what he teaches.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

Handson said:


> War makes them money, they make the weapons, they use the weapons. Whenever there is a terrorist attack or near miss, a new wave of war, weapons or technology is implemented. Full body scanners being the latest example of invading your privacy. It's hard to fathom with all these little bits of information but if you look into it, you may start seeing a connection.



they already rule the world. wtf would they need money for? what are they going to spend it on? another world?


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 17, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/CPyri_BhVas&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/CPyri_BhVas&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>[/youtube]

if there taking over the world, they should learn how to drive first


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if they already rule the world, why would they need to take over?





Cause they just serving their master  and his plans 
And if u look at the pages of history u will know what those plans r.
They trying to control the peoples minds and to control reality as we see it, as for the ones that know the truth they killing them with wars and poverty so when the time come they will have no problem establishing their worldly order
and it all going to be happening sooner than u think
and they will rise from Israel (the holly land)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2010)

[youtube]_M4aPKdIfg4[/youtube]


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]_M4aPKdIfg4[/youtube]



its not gods vs. men, its more like demons vs. men cause the truth is there is no gods but the one GOD, and that's the god of Noah and Moses and Abraham and Jesus and Muhammad. jews may call him Jehovah christen call him god Muslims call him ALLAH AND HI IS THE CREATOR OF THE UNIVERS. 
They may call them gods they may call them aliens or even Engels but the fact is they r demons: twisted:, they choice them as their gods and thats what they trying to make people do. (Gods my ass)


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe in Enki,,,,,,,,,,

but that's just me.

free the plant,
free your mind.

believe in what you want to, or what makes you comfortable, just don't shove it my way, them Catlic's tried that for 18 years and look where it got them,,

if the shtf in my lifetime, I'm ready for that rodeo,,,

as for controlling me? you have a better chance of butt fuc*ing a
rattlesnake in a cactus patch on a moonless night in december,,,,,

yeah, i'll stick with Enki.


my name is boomerb,
i make the bloom in the boom,
like a big ol' shroom.


ftp


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 17, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> I believe in Enki,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> but that's just me.
> 
> ...




haha /\ /\ /\That got me laughing like crazy, ur funny man


----------



## Growmeister (Mar 23, 2010)

lordofweed said:


> haha /\ /\ /\That got me laughing like crazy, ur funny man


Lord of Weed? My god, more like Lord of Schizophrenia. You know, I've known some kids who have gotten 'too paranoid' from smoking and all, but if you really believe any of the nonsense you're spewing I feel bad for you dude. 

Haven't you ever seen the 9/11 episode of South Park where the government puts all its effort into making it look like a conspiracy, because in all actuality they are pretty powerless and didn't cause 9/11. It's kind of like that. Sure the CIA has sold drugs to inner cities in an attempt to control minority populations, and yes abortion was upheld as a right in order to keep down minority populations (Ginsberg said it, google it,) and the US is known for selling weapons all over the world to people who eventually turn on us. That's all true, but it does not mean there's some massive conspiracy that everyone but you is involved in. 

Of course, to an individual who has succumb to paranoia, the mere fact I posted this response will validate his claims that there is in fact a conspiracy, and I am now in fact part of it.


----------



## lordofweed (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^^^^ ok let&#8217;s put an end to this BS , if u think am just a paranoid kid think again, I may been searching this stuff long before u could walk.

Everybody that really want to know the truth here is a link to a website that have a ton of info about the freemasons and... , that been put together over the years : http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/ 
And i know someone is going to take it down now (i wonder who) but i got it copied . 
- u just can&#8217;t bargain with the truth, so people know were u standing , cause one day u gonna die to u know.


peace


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> I believe in Enki,,,,,,,,,,


I prefer Shiva, Lord of Charas. Perpetually intoxicated by it, he gave cannabis to mankind.


----------

